# Simrad lowrance Humminbird



## polarized (Mar 5, 2010)

I’m looking at purchasing new graphs for my boat. Has anyone used the new Simrad stuff? I see allot of the new high end boats are coming rigged from the factories with them. I’ve always been a Humminbird guy. But I do like allot of the features that simrad offers. Just looking for some feedback. Thansk


----------

